# Laying block on existing concrete slab



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

I haven't seen these in awhile but there were, at one time, narrow blocks 16 long, 4 wide, and 8 high. They were made for a curtain wall? Also some patio stones are actually cast concrete.
Seems to me either one would accomplish what you're describing.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Use "U" Shape lintel blocks mortar in place when the mortar is set drill thru block & into slab place rebar in holes place pea gravel cement mix in than water proof the exterior side.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

So I guess my big question is - will a cement joint between the block and my existing concrete be watertight? I dont want water coming in under the blocks (or beteween them).


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Primer and peal and stick up to ground level then you can cover that with galvanized sheet stock and pile dirt against it.
See the steel at the top of the stairs.
Actuall you could do that instead of raising it with blocks


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't follow that last post about the metal...


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

secutanudu said:


> I don't follow that last post about the metal...


 Where they wanted the top of the stairs and sided walk up high on the wood wall. they protected the wood from ground water with peel and stick and covered that with sheet mental, to protect the waterproofing from the sun and weather and it looks better too. 

So you could build on the slab and sheet it then apply peal and stick and sheet metal then start the siding well above the dirt level.
If you do the block there, I would suggest the same treatment for that so you know it is sealed right down to the slab.


----------

